# Where can we still fish?



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

are we still allowed to fish 3mile and bob sikes? if not where can we go?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

850lover said:


> are we still allowed to fish 3mile and bob sikes? if not where can we go?


to my knowledge everything is still open to fishing...the gulf is catch and release only...but the bay is open...if you are on a boat and see boats pulling boom in the bay please come off plane and steer wide of them becasue boat wake makes it hard for the boom and skimmer boats to do their jobs


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

From Escambia County:
"•A fishing closure is in effect from the state line east to the Pensacola Beach water tower, extending nine nautical miles into the gulf. Catch and release recreational fishing is still allowed."

http://www.escambiadisasterresponse.com/


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> to my knowledge everything is still open to fishing...the gulf is catch and release only...but the bay is open...if you are on a boat and see boats pulling boom in the bay please come off plane and steer wide of them becasue boat wake makes it hard for the boom and skimmer boats to do their jobs


wish i was on a boat. but nah im gonna be bridge/pier fishing


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------

